
Nikoli Puzzles - S4M
http://nikoli.co.jp/en/puzzles/
======
kaffeemitsahne
A bunch of these are also available in the venerable Simon Tatham's Portable
Puzzle Collection:
[https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/](https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/)

~~~
aasasd
Which also exists on Android as a pretty light app:
[https://chris.boyle.name/projects/android-
puzzles/](https://chris.boyle.name/projects/android-puzzles/)

And apparently there's an app for iOS too.

~~~
cjm42
The iOS app is my favorite timekiller. It doesn't hide the clock, it starts up
really fast (no splash screen), it has no ads, it uses only 3.7MB storage, and
it's free.

~~~
wdr1
link?

~~~
kohtatsu
[https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/simon-tathams-portable-
puzzl...](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/simon-tathams-portable-puzzle-
collection/id622220631?mt=8)

------
maaaats
Slitherlink is incredible, you learn to recognize more and more patterns. And
when you have mastered one variant, you can try with honeycomb pattern instead
of squares or other shapes to explore new patterns.

Light up/Akari I have never quite gotten. It's either too simple or too hard,
after learning the common patterns. I often end up just trying to fill in
something, and backtrack when it doesn't work. Not as satisfying as deducing
it would have been.

Hitori is nice, albeit a bit easy after having found the patterns. But
relaxing to just comb through a few puzzles.

Shikaku, I prefer Tentai Show which is similar but arbitrary rotatable shapes
instead, a bit nicer patterns to learn.

~~~
tome
Slitherlink is very cool! Do you know a source of Slitherlink puzzles in
computer-readable form? I've got the urge to write a solver.

~~~
kaffeemitsahne
It's called "Loopy" in Simon Tatham's puzzle collection (see my other
comment), it's open source and includes a level generator.

------
philiplu
There’s a nice online collection of these style puzzles at
[https://www.brainbashers.com/today.asp](https://www.brainbashers.com/today.asp).
I usually do the hardest Slitherlink, Hitori, and Ranges problems daily, for
years now.

------
tromp
The well known
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_Free](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_Free)
is like the ColorLink version of Numberlink.

------
aplc0r
I have a book of these on my desk right now. If you are not in Japan, I highly
recommend ordering directly from the publisher. The books usually have English
rules, but if not they are available on the website. It is really nice taking
a break from screens and chipping away at a few puzzles.

------
sonofgod
A _huge_ browser-playable collection of Nikoli and other puzzles are at
[https://www.janko.at/Raetsel/Nikoli/index-2.htm](https://www.janko.at/Raetsel/Nikoli/index-2.htm)

------
kgarten
What about Ken Ken? Is it also considered a Nikoli puzzle?

~~~
suddensleep
If I've researched this correctly, I believe that "Nikoli puzzles" are not a
formal class of puzzles; rather the terms refers specifically to the publisher
of these puzzles [1]. KenKen, on the other hand, was invented and trademarked
separately by Tetsuya Miyamoto [2].

That being said, KenKen does seem to fall into a similar class of constraint-
based, language-agnostic games.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikoli_(publisher)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikoli_\(publisher\))
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KenKen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KenKen)

